# Puritan Reading Plan for the Year



## Scott (Jan 17, 2008)

Is anyone doing the Puritan Reading Challenge? I am a bit late and will miss January, but should be able to jump in for Feb. There are a group of men who are doing this in my area and we will get together to discuss.

January: The Bruised Reed by Richard Sibbes (128 pp)
February: The Mystery of Providence by John Flavel (221 pp)
March: The Godly Man’s Picture by Thomas Watson (252 pp)
April: Precious Remedies Against Satan’s Devices by Thomas Brooks (253 pp)
May: Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ by John Bunyan (225 pp)
June: The Mortification of Sin by John Owen (130 pp)
July: A Lifting Up for the Downcast by William Bridge (287 pp)
August: The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Jeremiah Burroughs (228 pp)
September: The True Bounds of Christian Freedom by Samuel Bolton (224 pp)
October: The Christian’s Great Interest by William Guthrie (207 pp)
November: The Reformed Pastor by Richard Baxter (256 pp)
December: A Sure Guide to Heaven by Joseph Alleine (148 pp)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been encouraging folks to take up the challenge in this thread.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the challenge. I am going to start this for my congregation.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, my wife and I will be doing it as well.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 17, 2008)

This is way cool. I missed the first thread so Scott thanks for bringing this up. I am in. I really like this list.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 17, 2008)

I really like that smiley, Traci.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2008)

Just ordered mine! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in. Waiting for my books .... and hat!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 17, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> I really like that smiley, Traci.



Isn't it cute! It's my current favorite smiley.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a good number of the books already. Don't forget that it was suggested that a copy of the _Valley of Vision_ be used also.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 18, 2008)

I caught this on Old Truth. Which is probably where i will be posting on my reading. I will have a late start due to a tight budget so i will pick up the first copy or so at my church. Its a late start but i have five days vacation from work so perhaps i can get some reading done!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 18, 2008)

Just saw this thread, and I'm hoping to get caught up.

Does anybody know if _The Bruised Reed_ is in the 30 CD Reformation Bookshelf set that Still Waters Revival Books put out?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't now about that, pastor, but Andrew M. provided us with a link to it.

Here it is.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I don't now about that pastor, but Andrew M. provided us with a link to it.
> 
> Here it is.



A hearty thanks to Andrew for that link, and to Bob for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## caddy (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm in. Waiting for my books .... and hat!


 
I need one of those midieval monk hats, a black one, that form fits to the head, covers the ears. Yea, I'll take one of those and an Elizabeth 1 Frilly collars or a PeakCock Plummage type thingies that stands out behind the head....for the misses.... of course!


----------



## caddy (Jan 18, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I don't now about that, pastor, but Andrew M. provided us with a link to it.
> 
> Here it is.


 
Reading this book now! Should be through in couple of days. Very, very good, as are all the Puritans I've read so far. Hard to compare them with today's writers...


----------

